# Budget 1911 commander...



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a, 1911 commander..
But not wanting to break the bank. ..
In the past I've had a colt CCO but that's 
It in a shorter version. . I payed 500.00
For the colt ,and sold it to a friend. ( mistake)..
He won't sell it back to me. 
I've been looking around 800 and under. 
Lightweight is a plus but not a big factor. .
I would consider it in 45 acp or 9mm.. also..


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Base Kimber should work.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

No way I would buy a Kimber. Springfield, Colt....anyone but Kimber. MIM parts and new leadership have ruined that company.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'm looking at a pro carry II ...
I found one at local shop used 
For 750... what about some of the 
Foreign models Metro, magnum, rock island? ?
Worth looking at? The ruger sr 1911 looks ok for the price.. ?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Ruger sr1911 has pretty good reviews. I'd buy that before a Kimber for a Kimber for sure.

Pretty sure you can't get away from MIM parts for $800. Not that it's a huge deal if you won't be shooting it in competitions every weekend. Some company's may have fewer MIM parts than others?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Have heard kimber is not the same company of old. Thats a shame. My SIS & SOLO have worked great. But so has the plain jane R1


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

If it was my $ Springfield would be a great place to start.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

okmajek said:


> I'm looking at a pro carry II ...
> I found one at local shop used
> For 750... what about some of the
> Foreign models Metro, magnum, rock island? ?
> Worth looking at? The ruger sr 1911 looks ok for the price.. ?


I got a Citadel compact .45 just to play with, the magazine they ship it with is the worst POS I've ever encountered, but the gun has been a very solid piece. As I understand, it's just an alternate badge for the Rock island. I'd never try to compare it to my Colts, but it was worth every penny of the $400 or so I paid for it..

Just a 1911 junkie in pretty much any respect, but I won't buy a kimber either..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

x3 on the Kimber recommendations, I've not had a problem with any of mine, but then I've seen some really good prices on Colt Commanders so check around before you buy if you really want a Colt.

As for the Kimber haters for every 10 of them there are a 100 satisfied customers. 10,000 rounds plus in my Tactical Pro II and nothing's broken yet. 

TH


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Well for the money and judging from the reviews .
Out of all of the pistols I've held so far..
In the 800 and under range. . The magnum research is the 
Smoothest mechanically, the ruger seems to be the best assembled and finished, and the metro arms commander has the most high end features for the lowest price. It really looks like a 
Guy can spend 650 ,700 bucks and get a pretty decent 1911 ..I appreciate the input. .
I'll let yall know what happens. ..


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my son has got one of the ruger 1011's and it has been a good gun, he has shot the fire out of it without any problems.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I like those, and I'm looking at a Para, and a springfield too...I'd like to keep it U.S.A. if possible. .I'm going to try to get my hands on these tomorrow. .


----------



## kodiako1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I picked up a Ruger Light Weight commander NIB off Gunbroker for $649 a couple of months ago. With shipping and FFL transfer it was a little less than $700 total.
I have fired about 450 rounds thru it without a problem. It is just as accurate as a Gvt. model series 70 Colt Gold Cup NM that I sold a couple of years ago. So far I have really been impressed with the Ruger.
I have a number of full size 1911's and I believe the Ruger LW Commander feels as good, if not better, in your hand as any of them.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

kodiako1 said:


> I picked up a Ruger Light Weight commander NIB off Gunbroker for $649 a couple of months ago. With shipping and FFL transfer it was a little less than $700 total.
> I have fired about 450 rounds thru it without a problem. It is just as accurate as a Gvt. model series 70 Colt Gold Cup NM that I sold a couple of years ago. So far I have really been impressed with the Ruger.
> I have a number of full size 1911's and I believe the Ruger LW Commander feels as good, if not better, in your hand as any of them.


Thank you, I believe that's the direction I am going to go...
I really like them, for the money their hard to beat..


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.tombstonetactical.com/catalog/colt/1911-1991a1-commander-pistol-45-acp-4.25in-7rd-black/


----------



## jct1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*1911*

Just in case you might be interested. I have a new in box Auto Ordinace.

http://www.tombstonetactical.com/catalog/auto-ordnance/1911tc-1911-pistol-45acp-5in-7rd-stainless/


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We have the Ruger 2 tone LW Commander in stock for $700 on sale.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I just picked this up yesterday. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I paid for it b/c it sounds so ridiculous. I read reviews and tests online for awhile before I decided on which compact 1911 to get. With RIA it seems that 75% of them run flawlessly and 25% have hiccups but it seems like RIA's customer service is outstanding and always fixes any problems that may arise for the life of the pistol. Anybody running one? Thoughts?

RIA M1911 A1-CS Parkerized, VZ G10 grips, etc


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I've had the Citadel compact 1911 in 9mm for a few years now and have had zero problems with it! It's not going to win a beauty contest but it hasn't given me any problems, and that's what counts!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

That's good to hear. I remember looking at RIA 1911's a few years ago and you are right, they were uglier'n homemade soap! Big giant billboard for RIA down the side, horrible wood on the grips, etc. I will say they have come a long way on the curb appeal for sure. This little pistol is sharp looking.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I like it , where did you get it ?
If you don't mind asking? Lots of good choices here, the more I look
The harder its getting to decide, I'm Going to go look at Lezz go's Place when I get a day off..^^^


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought the pistol at Modern Gun and Pawn in Corpus. It was the last one they had on the shelf. I picked up the gun and an extra Wilson mag for less than $500 out the door.


----------

